# Detailing news- Turtle Wax Hybrid Range in the UK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So the New Turtle Wax Hybrid Range arrived in the UK here is a first look at them


















































































The Turtle Wax Ceramic Hybrid Solutions Range arrived. Looking forward to trying these out if the are as good as they look then these will be a great addition to any Detailers kit.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

First impression of Turtle Wax Ceramic Hybrid Solutions wash and wax shampoo.
Check @detailingworldofficial Instagram for more information.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Is that the retail packaging? I am far from being an environmentalist, bit it seems wasteful.

Doesn't stop me being keen to get my hands on the shampoo, wet wax, detailer and ceramic spray though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

GSB1 said:


> Is that the retail packaging? I am far from being an environmentalist, bit it seems wasteful.
> 
> Doesn't stop me being keen to get my hands on the shampoo, wet wax, detailer and ceramic spray though.


No I would imagine this is Demo / Bloggers packaging I would think it will be bottles only on the shelves


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ship it my way when you're done!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Look at the bottles not 1 is CLP compliant.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

David Proctor said:


> Look at the bottles not 1 is CLP compliant.


Dave I believe these are American versions they will be changed for the UK market :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Do you know when this range will launch in the UK Bill?

I'm very keen to obtain the Ceramic Spray Coating. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Do you know when this range will launch in the UK Bill?
> 
> I'm very keen to obtain the Ceramic Spray Coating.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan December 1st


----------

